# DX code - What is the ICD 9



## ayen (Sep 26, 2008)

What is the ICD 9 code for Factor 5?  Is it 286.3 or 286.9?  Code 286.3 is congenital & code 286.9 is so broad.... Do anyone have a much better code?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello,
286.3 is correct- 
Factor V deficiency is an autosomal recessive trait. It comes within 4-5 years-So, better to code 286.3-


----------

